# GSDs in bedrooms



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi. I have been wanting to start a poll about what percentage of German Shepherds are not allowed on furniture, how many get on couches and chairs and how many sleep in bed with people. I PMed a mod of how to set this up but got no answer. So I thought it could be set up as a member dialog and count them individually. Besides its fun to tell how and where your dog snoozes. Do they snore, hog the bed, etc.

>Not allowed on furniture
>Allowed on couch but not bed
>Sleeps in bed with people


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Allowed on bed only when I say ok. Not allowed to sleep on bed although she jumps up every morning around 7 lol.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Check. What about the couch? 

Inga sleeps in her kennel. Its covered with dark cloth like a cave. We keep her in there to avoid her incredibly enthusiastic morning greeting until we are fully awake. Not allowed on furniture.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Allowed on bed when invited...[occasionally]
- Keystone will sleep there
- Tilden hops off within 10-15mins

Allowed on couch when invited...[rarely]

Both will sneak on the couch if I’m not around but respond quickly when I tell them to get off so it’s not a big deal.

No animals allowed on any furniture when blowing coat!


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Allowed on bed and sleeps with us. Not allowed on furniture ever. She seems to understand this and doesn't even try to get on furniture. The bed, however, I think she believes she is sharing her bed with us.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My current batch of dogs don't sleep with me (Sage used to), but they are normally allowed on the furniture. Lately though I just haven't been able to take Russell looming over me on the couch, so I've kicked everyone off. I do have a separate TV/craft room that Scarlet hangs out in with me (with the Siamese kitties), and she's allowed on the couch in there.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

She’s allowed on the couch


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sabi slept with me until she couldn't, then I hurt myself sliding off the bed onto her dog bed in my sleep. Lol.
Bud was not allowed to sleep with me, because he was very serious about his job and would sit all night "vulturing" over me. 
Shadow sleeps with me most nights, sometimes moves to the dog bed and on the odd night when she will not settle or if I am away she sleeps in her crate.
Very few adult fosters ever slept with me, puppies always sleep with me until we crate train. 
All dogs are allowed on furniture, unless I say no. Squabbling results in me saying no.


----------



## RoninByDesign (Aug 11, 2017)

Wont have my girl until summer but it'll be a hard NO on any furniture. Mostly for cleanliness and in a feeble attempt to have some safe havens from all the hair everywhere. Though i may sleep on the floor with her occasionally to create a stronger bond in her under 12 week stages.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

They look so regal lying on the couch. Like lions or something. With Inga, if you lie on the floor you're dog meat


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

They are allowed on the furniture and will often nap on the couch or in a chair.

They are allowed on the beds and will occasionally nap on one.

Both dogs sleep in the bedroom with us, but only Omen will occasionally sleep in the bed with us. When he does he sleeps at the end of the bed and doesn't really get in the way. Jazz has never been interested in sleeping in the bed with us. She has always preferred the floor.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I do not really want a lot of dog hair in my sheets, blankets and furniture. Besides, our trainer adviser advises not to let dogs on furniture. Inga is the first GSD and the hardest and best dog I have ever known, but she still will sometimes try to go out the door without sitting first. Her rowdy welcoming ceremony is not appreciated while half asleep either. In addition, I want her near the door at night in case of trouble.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Allowed on the furniture with permission. I am not consistent with this though and after a long day of trialing Riot just sneaks her way up onto the couch for a nap and I let her, she earned it lol.
Allowed on the bed with permission. The boys will not sleep on the bed, they won't spend much more then two minutes or so up there. Riot and the cattle dog will sleep on the pillows all night if you let them.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Mine are welcome everywhere. My girl no longer likes our bed. But she does like to get up first thing in the morning and have a quick snuggle with me. 

My boy is usually sprawled all over me most of the night. I love him. I love snuggling with him. When I sit on the couch he usually smooshes right up next to me. He is the snuggliest dog I have ever had and I love it. My girl has always thought to much touching would give her cooties.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Not on furniture or bed, and with new carpet upstairs they have to sleep downstairs. They both have favorite spots they head to when I head up to bed. So far I haven't heard any back talk from either of them about being restricted to the floor. It is hard for me to get off the couch since they tend to lay butt to butt beside me.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

>Allowed on the furniture. Bought leather so I can keep up with the dirt and hair she leaves behind. Has to move when asked.
>Allowed on the bed and allowed to sleep with us but she rarely does. She may go to bed with DH but leaves when I go to bed if she hasn't left sooner. 
>Has laid claim to the queen bed in the guest room and prefers to sleep there with the ceiling fan on low...lol!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I love snuggling with the dogs, but after ruined comforters and a couch lost due to dog fur, I have decided no more dogs on furniture and beds. It is hard to enforce the "no couch" rule when I am not home. When we get our new set (leather, yay), I may leave a broom across for a while to help them get the idea.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Not allowed on furniture - will hop up for a snuggle on the bed on weekend mornings. And I do find evidence of sofa surfing when we are not home. I am gone 9 hours a day so if that is the worst thing he is up to, I count myself fortunate.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

He is not allowed on any furniture or on the beds... dogs stay on the floor.

He does jump on the couch and run around when the zoomies take over, lol


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Allowed on furniture and on bed. If they see me coming I don't even have to tell them to move, they just do.


Robyn sleeping in bed, covered and with a pillow(two more next to her) I got a king size bed so everyone has a spot.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=481529&stc=1&d=1518747956


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

sebrench said:


> I love snuggling with the dogs, but after ruined comforters and a couch lost due to dog fur, I have decided no more dogs on furniture and beds. It is hard to enforce the "no couch" rule when I am not home. When we get our new set (leather, yay), I may leave a broom across for a while to help them get the idea.



If your dogs are very helpful and resourceful, you may find your broom thoughtfully removed before you get home, for your convenience and comfort. >

I didn't realize my boy slept on the couch at night, until I figured damp patches on the seat were from him drooling in his sleep. Occasionally he forgets about not being on the lounge while I'm around, but when I 'notice' he's up there, he promptly gets off. He doesn't sleep in the bedroom, I guess because he feels more comfortable on the lounge.


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

Allowed everywhere in the house. Kept free all day and all night. Sleeps with us in the bed.

Only jumping on dinning/kitchen table is off limits.


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

I allow my dogs on leather couches and our bed. 

I also don't have a problem with them sleeping on the bed with us, but generally they would only do that if it was cold in the bedroom.


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

Also forgot to add I don't let them on the furniture unless I invite them onto the couch or bed.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We have no rules. The dogs and husband run amuck.


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

:wild::crazy::rofl:


Jax08 said:


> We have no rules. The dogs and husband run amuck.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

For my dog, no furniture and no bed. She sleeps either on her bed or wherever she chooses on the ground floor (bdrms are all upstairs). Occasionally she'll sleep upstairs in the hall next to our bdrm door, but usually she stays on her bed downstairs.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> We have no rules. The dogs and husband run amuck.



Pretty much my life. Lol


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

tim_s_adams said:


> For my dog, no furniture and no bed. She sleeps either on her bed or wherever she chooses on the ground floor (bdrms are all upstairs). Occasionally she'll sleep upstairs in the hall next to our bdrm door, but usually she stays on her bed downstairs.


I was unaware that it was possible to sleep without being wrapped around a dog (could explain my constant neck and back issues) and I would have no one to steal popcorn on movie nights if I kicked her off the couch.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Rarely do I let Zoe on the couch. Maybe 2ce in 4mos. Dog stays on the floor. Cats get on everything though

And to the people thinking the couch is a hair free zone, think again. My family's lab wasn't allowed on the couch, but it had fur on and in it


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

> Originally Posted by Jax08
> We have no rules. The dogs and husband run amuck.





mspiker03 said:


> Pretty much my life. Lol


Can I live with you guys? :smile2:


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Shepdad said:


> Can I live with you guys? :smile2:



TJ does offer nightly turn down service....


----------



## Ldes77 (Aug 24, 2016)

Allowed on the furniture, but usually only lasts 10-15 minutes before she gets too hot and hops off to lay on the floor.
NOT allowed on bed. I don't mind if she jumps on to say good morning, but she'll never be allowed to sleep with us. At 8 months, she still sleeps in her crate at night (beside the bed).


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> We have no rules. The dogs and husband run amuck.


I put mine outside. When I get a chance to run amuck, I don't want the dogs in the way.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Gandalf is allowed up on the couch but for some weird reason he thinks he isn't... we have a camera set up in the living room and when I leave everyday I watch him slink up there all sneaky like! He always accidentally knocks a pillow on the floor and then he takes off running afraid he is going to get caught :rofl: . He isn't allowed up on the bed however even though he has never tried... its a high bed and i'm afraid he might hurt his hips jumping down, plus I couldn't imagine sleeping with all that hair! He would prefer to sleep in the living room but we make him sleep in our bedroom so the cat can have her alone time zoomies. If they were both out there zooming around we wouldn't get any sleep at night.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Thank you for all the fun responses. Here are the survey results so far -


>Not allowed on furniture at all>8
>Allowed on couch but not bed>4
>Sleeps in bed with people>13


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

N furniture. No beds. Not even allowed upstairs. It keeps his fur out of our bedrooms plus the staircase has like 15 stairs. I don't want him running up and down them.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’d love to have Scarlet sleep with me, but the bed is too high and the Siamese would prevent any of us from sleeping!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Are Scarlet and others allowed on the couch?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Dogs are allowed on bed and on furniture.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Are Scarlet and others allowed on the couch?




Depends. I usually don’t care. But if one of them is blowing coat, I don’t let anyone on the couch. I also have a dog door, so if it’s rainy, I don’t want them on the couch then either, lol. Right now I have a big book and a wooden tray spread out on the couch. They won’t move the things out of the way, so it’s easy to keep them off. It’s rainy right now.


----------



## Hbx33 (Feb 6, 2018)

My puppy sleeps in her bed in the kitchen at night time but she is allowed up on the couch when I am with her ?. She isn’t allowed in my bed room unless she comes through following me for stuff but generally not allowed in room. We have a blanket covering the couch so it doesn’t get wrecked haha.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

My big-boy is allowed on the furniture but he gets too hot. He prefers the cool hard floor with a wall for his pillow. 
My gal-dog loves hanging out on the leather couch and will join us on the bed for a little while. In the winter she preheats the foot of the bed for us.

This is why my dogs get brushed every night before bedtime. Letting our dogs onto the furniture also means allowing hitchhikers there, too. I don't want ticks, sticks or mud on my sheets.


----------



## jacks1son (Jun 28, 2017)

I have 2 GSDs and 1 Jack Russel. I have had a dog, or dogs, all my life. I was raised to see them as family, so yes they are allowed on everything except the dinning room table. Becca, my black GSD has violated that rule a couple of times.
Once she out grew being a little puppy I even purchased a loveseat so she would have her own chair. LOL, who said dogs are spoiled. No one in our house for sure.


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

They're not allowed on my bed or couch unless invited. Then they don't hangout long. I've allowed Sitka in my bed on occasion, mostly to say good morning, and when he was a 5 week old puppy, it was just easier. It's a really tall bed, so he can't get up or down without help for now. My older dogs sneak on the couch when I'm at work sometimes. I'll come home and see a ring of dog fur where they were curled up. Otherwise they use their beds or lay on the floor next to where ever I am.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I let the dogs in the couches and bed. If they are wet, smelly or shedding heavily I keep them off or if I feel like they are taking over. I cover up the couches to keep them clean. Max is always in my bed and prefers sleeping with pillows. I will soon be starting an aggressive chemo treatment and many are telling me the dogs will not be allowed on the bed and furniture so this will be a big life style change for all. I’m alway snuggling and cuddling with my dogs and also I here that contact should be limited by some people. It is very upsetting to hear this even though I know it’s temporary until my immune system goes back to normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> I will soon be starting an aggressive chemo treatment and many are telling me the dogs will not be allowed on the bed and furniture so this will be a big life style change for all. I’m always snuggling and cuddling with my dogs and also I here that contact should be limited by some people. It is very upsetting to hear this even though I know it’s temporary until my immune system goes back to normal.


So sorry. My mom went through Chemo 6 years ago and again just recently. We had no warnings to keep pets away. In fact petting warm fur might be comforting. You do have to be careful with germs, though. Your blood count could take a dive and along with that your immunity. 

My mom's cat sleeps with her (indoor cat) and my two dogs come and check on her now and then with kisses or just being close. If someone could make sure your dogs are clean and brushed every day, it may help. 

Good luck with your treatments! I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you Car2ner. I’m glad to hear your mom is doing well. Yes it is only during treatment and have to discuss this with doctor, as I have not yet. I hope it is not as drastic as this all sounded. I heard this from some who went through this I was pretty surprised. My animals always helped get me through many things so this was completely foreign and hard to even imagine keeping a certain kind of distance. Even to be conscious of washing my hands every time I pet them made me sad. Maybe it is not as bad as I’m thinking or heard.


----------



## debr1776 (Feb 4, 2018)

My sister has been fighting cancer for several years, on chemo the entire time, and she has not been given any restrictions on touching her pets (3 dogs, 3 cats, all rescues). Maybe it depends on the particular chemo drug you're being given.

Best wishes for easy rounds of chemo and a good recovery!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you debr1776. Yeah maybe different treatments is why. I will be sure to come back here and post when I do find out more. I can’t imagine going through this and not having being able to connect with my dogs. It does not sound beneficial at all to me in the long run. I’m just trying to sort through all this while in limbo. I do have to remember though it is only for 4 months so will have many cuddles and kisses to look forward to!!’


----------



## ckatz1981 (May 30, 2017)

Thinks she owns the couch (lol), never on the bed. She goes straight into her crate at bedtime and we don't even close the door anymore. She sleeps in there all night no problem, never tries to get on the bed. The only time she leaves the crate is if one of us gets up to use the bathroom, obviously to help. Lol Then she goes right back to her crate. Rarely have I heard her snore. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

Mine are allowed on the couch in the evenings, and if there is a blanket down. They will occasionally get on our bed (they are allowed), but don't stay long.

Arrow usually sleeps in her crate (she loves it) with the door open. General usually sleeps on the floor right next to the bed.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Such comfy looking dogs  Here is the score so far. Its about even. 19 are allowed on furniture and 16 hang out on the floor.


>Not allowed on furniture at all>10
>Allowed on couch but not bed>6
>Sleeps in bed with people>19


----------



## ckatz1981 (May 30, 2017)

ckatz1981 said:


> Thinks she owns the couch (lol), never on the bed. She goes straight into her crate at bedtime and we don't even close the door anymore. She sleeps in there all night no problem, never tries to get on the bed. The only time she leaves the crate is if one of us gets up to use the bathroom, obviously to help. Lol Then she goes right back to her crate. Rarely have I heard her snore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Going through my photos seems like half of them are on the couches. Lol





































Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> I let the dogs in the couches and bed. If they are wet, smelly or shedding heavily I keep them off or if I feel like they are taking over. I cover up the couches to keep them clean. Max is always in my bed and prefers sleeping with pillows. I will soon be starting an aggressive chemo treatment and many are telling me the dogs will not be allowed on the bed and furniture so this will be a big life style change for all. I’m alway snuggling and cuddling with my dogs and also I here that contact should be limited by some people. It is very upsetting to hear this even though I know it’s temporary until my immune system goes back to normal.


I went through chemo 20 years ago and no one said anything about my animals. In fact my doctor was of the opinion that they would be therapeutic and encouraged contact and even encouraged riding my horse as long as I felt up to it. I also had a toddler who was in daycare. Please don't let people frighten you needlessly. I believe that attitude is everything and wish you well.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> I went through chemo 20 years ago and no one said anything about my animals. In fact my doctor was of the opinion that they would be therapeutic and encouraged contact and even encouraged riding my horse as long as I felt up to it. I also had a toddler who was in daycare. Please don't let people frighten you needlessly. I believe that attitude is everything and wish you well.


^This. My dad stayed with us during aggressive chemo and radiation for Stage IV Head and Neck. I had a GSD, a Boxer mix, and an English Mastiff...3 kids all under 6. Be sensible but don't deprive yourself dog cuddles if you want them. Some alcohol based hand sanitizer by your hang spot, so you can use it before eating or drinking without having to get up to wash hands. Some minor extra precautions. I mean, if your Dr has a particular concern about your particular condition/situation then by all means listen. But if it is just other people telling you, don't let them scare you.

Good luck with everything <3

To answer poll they are allowed on the couch and in bed when invited, and know to get off and stay off when asked.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sabis- Yes thank you sounds like a smart doctor and happy to hear of your great sucesss! That make me felt Better to as certain people and I know they care are scaring me and driving me nuts. I don’t think I would fare well without my animals just the thought makes me incredibly depressed. I was talking to someone else she said if it was not for her cat who was next to her side the entire time she would not be around. I believe it to. It is why they are here. 

Comet - thank you! I will have to talk to doctors but it just seems I just have to be safe 
about it is what I’m getting.


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

Jenny720 said:


> Sabis- Yes thank you sounds like a smart doctor and happy to hear of your great sucesss! That make me felt Better to as certain people and I know they care are scaring me and driving me nuts. I don’t think I would fare well without my animals just the thought makes me incredibly depressed. I was talking to someone else she said if it was not for her cat who was next to her side the entire time she would not be around. I believe it to. It is why they are here.
> 
> Comet - thank you! I will have to talk to doctors but it just seems I just have to be safe
> about it is what I’m getting.


I am currently waiting for 6 month results to see if I am clear. Nobody mentioned anything during my treatment about dogs. All I know is that when I was trying to be upbeat with my kids and family, my girl was the one who I could cuddle who i didn't have to pretend with and didn't ask questions. And in the darkest days was the one who got me out of the house even if it was a walk to the end of the street. Wishing you all the best x

For the survey:

Couch (invitation only)
Beds, very rarely (invitation only)
When I am away (god only knows lol)


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Ckatz, are they allowed on the bed?

I am wondering how those who sleep in their bed with GSds do about all the hair. But that is for another thread.


----------



## Hbx33 (Feb 6, 2018)

So I put my puppy on my bed today (I picked her up and put her on it for five minutes) so I could get changed because if I leave her she just cries the building down. She looks a little too comfy for being on it for the first time hahahaha.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Love and happiness are incredible immune system boosters. Love and happiness also heal by unknown ways. Hand sanitzer is your friend. I say go for it.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Misha111 said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Sabis- Yes thank you sounds like a smart doctor and happy to hear of your great sucesss! That make me felt Better to as certain people and I know they care are scaring me and driving me nuts. I don’t think I would fare well without my animals just the thought makes me incredibly depressed. I was talking to someone else she said if it was not for her cat who was next to her side the entire time she would not be around. I believe it to. It is why they are here.
> ...


I’m wishing you all good news!!! Yeah they sure have that special gift of bringing light into the dark. Max also had alerted to what I already had found but I knew when he did - I had no doubt what the results would be so I was a bit prepared when I heard the news.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Love and happiness are incredible immune system boosters. Love and happiness also heal by unknown ways. Hand sanitzer is your friend. I say go for it.


So true!!!!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Ckatz, are they allowed on the bed?
> 
> I am wondering how those who sleep in their bed with GSds do about all the hair. But that is for another thread.


I brush both of my dogs every night. Not only does it cut down on loose hair but it also removes dirt, sticks, bugs, leaves, or whatever else is hiding under all that fur (big-boy is a coatie). To be honest, the wall that he likes to lay down next to is dirtier than my bed sheets!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I had spoke to the doctor and my anxiety extremely eased. They are aware of how healing animals are and they said each case is invidual and they always check my white blood count so i am feeling so much better. A good close friend had known someone that did not fare to well And only meant well. They even welcome therapy dogs to come visit chemo patients getting chemo and that was incredibly comforting to know that.


----------



## Teeny83 (Feb 1, 2018)

Diesel has free rein of the house, he gets hair every where, but he is happy!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

And those who do not allow dogs in the bed or on the furniture- why is that? It is part of my research.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nurse Bishop said:


> And those who do not allow dogs in the bed or on the furniture- why is that? It is part of my research.




I spent the better part of the morning with Scarlet snuggled up to me on the couch (I’m off work due to an ice storm). I’d love to have her sleep with me, but the cats sleep in my bedroom. While Scarlet is pretty good with them, I don’t think we’d get much sleep if all three are in the bed. Carly & Russ aren’t good with cats, so they are definitely out of the question as far as the bed goes.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Nurse Bishop said:


> And those who do not allow dogs in the bed or on the furniture- why is that? It is part of my research.


No dogs on the bed because....

1. I don't bathe them daily. On any given day one or both of them run across giant mountains of mulch or dirt, or through the chicken run or the goat yard. One of them works livestock on a bigger farm at least once a week, and they both swim in the lake constantly. I don't want that in the bed.

2. There's too much chaos already, and I need to sleep. We have remote temperature alarms on our greenhouses that blow up my cell phone in the middle of the night if temps drop too low, and my husband is also a volunteer firefighter and ambulance driver and runs out the door in the middle of the night when there's some crisis or another. When things are quiet, between the rest of the chaos, sleep is good.

BUT. When I travel, rules are off, and both dogs sleep on the bed. Because neither of the above is a problem.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

WIBackpacker said:


> BUT. When I travel, rules are off, and both dogs sleep on the bed. Because neither of the above is a problem.




Ah, I miss traveling to dog shows with Sage, just the two of us in a hotel room. Except half the time that little stinker would sleep on the other bed.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> Ah, I miss traveling to dog shows with Sage, just the two of us in a hotel room. Except half the time that little stinker would sleep on the other bed.


That is exactly what Tica does. She is disdainful of snuggling, but she does enjoy hotel beds very much, lol.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Lol I have so many photos of that silly dog on hotel beds.


----------



## ckatz1981 (May 30, 2017)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Ckatz, are they allowed on the bed?
> 
> I am wondering how those who sleep in their bed with GSds do about all the hair. But that is for another thread.


No, not the bed... just the couches, which are leather and clean easily. She heads straight into her crate when we go upstairs and she pretty much stays there through the night unless one of us gets up and uses the restroom or something in the middle of the night. The cat is usually on the bed and the two of them would mess with each other too much if we started allowing the bed thing. Lol She never even tries to get up anyway. She likes her crate.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn & Jax (Feb 16, 2018)

My little 4 month old is allowed on the couch and bed. He doesn't go on both overly frequently, he prefers sleeping on the cold tile floor over everywhere else. Only times he's on the couch is when he's feeling snuggly, or when we're playing because he likes to jump up on there as part of his "fly around" phase. He basically grabs the toy and then does a mini-zoomie attack that ends on the couch before coming back to me. 

For bedtime he typically sleeps on a big dog pillow I have beside my bed, but he'll move throughout the night between his crate, the pillow and the floor. He's only climbed into my bed once on his own but every once and awhile (especially if he's over excited at bed time) I'll put him on the bed myself. He knows bed=sleeptime, no horsin around!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I used to have a big Iguana that was allowed on the couch. Not in the bed- those scratchy toenails.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I can’t even sleep if Max is not sleeping in the bed with me. Luna will occasionally sleep in the bed to but she does like to patrol the down stairs which how great is that german Shepherd on every level. I do change the sheets a lot and cover the bed with a top sheet. They do have to be clean though and not dirty. Both are big snugglers. I like the room cool so do they. If I feel the dogs are taking over the couches I will put a chair on them. To block them.


----------



## Skerman72 (Feb 2, 2018)

Our 7 month old GSD puppy sleeps in a crate at night and is allowed on the furniture when invit d up which is everyday lol. Our 10 yr old Lab/Hound mix sleeps in our bedroom in his dog bed. Only sleeps in bed with me when my husband travels for work. He is also allowed on the furniture.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

@Skerman72- What is written on your wall I have hanging on mine. Words to live by.


----------



## Skerman72 (Feb 2, 2018)

@Sabis mom yes definitely words to live by


----------



## slippednfell (Jun 24, 2011)

My fur babies are all allowed on the bed and on the sofa in the living room and our recliners. Luckily, none of them have ever tried to chew on furniture but they have all destroyed dog beds.


----------



## Dixiemae (Nov 10, 2018)

Dixie, aka princess poopaloop when she was little, believes that my sole reason for existing is to serve her! She and her feline sisters are permitted on all the furniture and bed. Dixie is well trained and will obediently move off the couch or chair if told to. Although I get the look of "but I was here first!"?


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

I know we will be in the minority here! but for us:
- no dog in bed ever
- no dog in couch ever (he has his own XL memory foam dog bed in the living room)

At night he sleeps either on his dog bed in living room, or on the carpet in our bedroom. 
He no longer needs any crate or gate, and is free in house at night and when we go out.

He has a more aloof personality and is not a cuddly dog. 
If I lie down too close, too long beside him, he will get up and move a few steps away.
I grew up in a more reserved family, so my dog suits me fine! I love that he does not jump up, does not lick, and I love his dignified reserved manner. He has never shown any desire to be in bed or on the couch with us. He likes to be nearby, dozing or watching us, but not touching us.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jenny720 said:


> I let the dogs in the couches and bed. If they are wet, smelly or shedding heavily I keep them off or if I feel like they are taking over. I cover up the couches to keep them clean. Max is always in my bed and prefers sleeping with pillows. I will soon be starting an aggressive chemo treatment and many are telling me the dogs will not be allowed on the bed and furniture so this will be a big life style change for all. I’m alway snuggling and cuddling with my dogs and also I here that contact should be limited by some people. It is very upsetting to hear this even though I know it’s temporary until my immune system goes back to normal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

All three of my dogs are allowed on the furniture and sleep in bed at night. I keep everything covered and replace the covers daily.


----------



## SamsontheGSD (Dec 23, 2016)

Samson is allowed on beds and couches. His visits to the beds are brief though. Pretty sure he gets too hot and prefers the hardwood floors and leather sofa. Our last GSD was the same way. No interest in being on the bedore than 5 minutes or so.


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

Saint sleeps by my feet, gets up when I get up, never on the furniture....

...which is strange cause the wife's Shih Tzu silky is always on one of the 2 couches or bed.

We cant have nice things ... but I'm happy with more than acceptable good stuff.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

@selzer. I agree. They all deserve to be in such bliss - pillow and all lol!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Although my big-boy is allowed to visit on the couch and bed he seldom stays there long. He has a soft bed out on the patio but prefers laying on the bricks. The only use he had for the couch was to be able to watch out of the picture window.


----------



## Ozymandiasmv (Oct 3, 2018)

GSDchoice said:


> I know we will be in the minority here! but for us:
> - no dog in bed ever
> - no dog in couch ever (he has his own XL memory foam dog bed in the living room)
> 
> ...


He must be part Maine Coone, LOL. That's how our Maine **** cats are - always near by but not super lappy. I'm hoping the 8wk old GSD pup we're about to get is a little cuddlier, but we're planning on a no dogs on the bed policy. That's cat territory.


----------



## stevreb07 (Oct 3, 2018)

car2ner said:


> Although my big-boy is allowed to visit on the couch and bed he seldom stays there long. He has a soft bed out on the patio but prefers laying on the bricks. The only use he had for the couch was to be able to watch out of the picture window.


Awwww <3


----------



## stevreb07 (Oct 3, 2018)

Korra is allowed on the couches and chairs but my husband draws the line at the bed, she would get too hot anyway, she sleeps in our room in her crate and has a XXL dog bed in the hallway but she prefers her chair by the window for daytime and her crate at night. She is the cleanest dog I have ever had, she doesn't smell and she doesn't ever get dirty. She is not locked in the crate unless she is throwing a fit in the morning when my son leaves. She is a cuddler but on her terms, she loves to be cuddled and kissed but not for long, like a cat.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

stevreb07 said:


> . She is the cleanest dog I have ever had, she doesn't smell and she doesn't ever get dirty.


really? sure you have a German Shepherd? I brush mine every night because I don't want dirt on my bed, even if they only spend a couple of moments up there.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Lately it can be hard to think of something my girl wants to do that she can still do. She is finally showing her age a little.

The morning hugs routine has become such a thing I even set my alarm early so I can hug her for fifteen minutes. She really loves hopping in bed in the morning for me to hug her and it's the only time she will ever let me. So that's what I do...I wake up early to invite her in bed and hug her.

this is how me and my boy roll


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Allowed in the bed, and on furniture, he’s part of the family, to be sure. He is pretty clean, and I do sweep and wash bedding regularly. He loves to cuddle and I couldn’t imagine not having him sleep with us.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Sorry, this is a quote but I could not get it to quote both, even using the Multi Quote button...

"He has a more aloof personality and is not a cuddly dog....He has never shown any desire to be in bed or on the couch with us. He likes to be nearby, dozing or watching us, but not touching us"

"He must be part Maine Coone, LOL. That's how our Maine **** cats are - always near by but not super lappy. I'm hoping the 8wk old GSD pup we're about to get is a little cuddlier, but we're planning on a no dogs on the bed policy. That's cat territory."

Oddly enough, when I had a cat and lived in NYC, he used to spend the night sleeping on my head! It was like having a very warm, vibrating hat. Sometimes I would sleepily shove his tail out of my face. I guess I'm glad that my 75 lb dog is not inclined to do the same thing.  

But, my cat was more "touchy" and "cuddly" than my dog is, oddly enough!


----------



## stevreb07 (Oct 3, 2018)

car2ner said:


> really? sure you have a German Shepherd? I brush mine every night because I don't want dirt on my bed, even if they only spend a couple of moments up there.


LOL, yep. I do brush her a few times a week and wash the blankets, covers and rugs every couple of weeks. I bathed her when I first brought her home and then almost a year later (a proper bath with soap and warm water in the tub) and no dirt came off of her, the water and shampoo were clear, it's almost that time again, I'll let you know how it goes this year. The blankets and rugs are hairy but not dirty. She is a weird one, lots of hair everywhere but clean, I think that relates, the dirt just doesn't stick.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes I find my shepherds are pretty clean and not smelly. Except for rainy day or snow And they get wet they have a doggy smell. Hairy yes.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Hard no to dog(s) on furniture or beds (they have their own that I don't lie on)

Just an observation but would have been interesting to add to the poll:
Many of the owners who seem to like dogs on their beds are women and single 
I kid, I kid.....a little ....


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

WNGD said:


> Hard no to dog(s) on furniture or beds (they have their own that I don't lie on)
> 
> Just an observation but would have been interesting to add to the poll:
> Many of the owners who seem to like dogs on their beds are women and single
> I kid, I kid.....a little ....


Are you picking on me again? Lol. 
Dogs snore and kinda smell funny. I see no difference.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm a not woman, married, and our dogs are allowed anywhere but up on counters. 

We have leather furniture, no carpet in the house save for commercial rubber backed runners, and I don't really sleep unless I have a dog with me. Yeah, I'm weird.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

WNGD said:


> Hard no to dog(s) on furniture or beds (they have their own that I don't lie on)
> 
> Just an observation but would have been interesting to add to the poll:
> *Many of the owners who seem to like dogs on their beds are women and single *
> I kid, I kid.....a little ....


Perhaps that's a choice.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Allowed on furniture? That’s funny. Uhm. No. Resting at our ankles is fine.

Sleep in bed? That’s funnier. Uhm. No. Sleeping in their on quarters is fine. They’re not permitted on the bedroom level of our home. 

Continued success.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

WNGD said:


> Hard no to dog(s) on furniture or beds (they have their own that I don't lie on)
> 
> Just an observation but would have been interesting to add to the poll:
> Many of the owners who seem to like dogs on their beds are women and single
> I kid, I kid.....a little ....


ha... i generally didn’t allow dogs on the bed/furniture until about 10yrs ago when my (now ex) bf converted me. we also sleep very close/together when camping, so it’s begun to feel pretty natural and i do miss when he’s not in the mix. that said, he sleeps where he wants and it’s not unusual for him to leave the bed for the floor, dog bed, other rooms, etc


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

My husband wanted a GSD for years, I was a cat person. Before we brought our first pup home he repeatedly told me that dogs are not allowed in bed and that I couldn't do that. Within 20 minutes of bringing him home, my husband had him on the bed, lol! That boy and my next pup will sleep on the bed for a few minutes and then move to the floor. My youngest pup is completely attached to me and will not leave the bed if I'm in it. In the winter I sleep on the couch a lot because we heat with wood and its toastier there. We brought my youngest home in February and he slept on top of me on the couch most nights. Not sure how this is going to work this winter, lol!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Never on the furniture but on my bed....

...well?











Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> Are you picking on me again? Lol.
> Dogs snore and kinda smell funny. I see no difference.


Never picking on you, I love that you don't take my comments too seriously  
My 7 month old pup used to snore quite a bit when he was younger, it was comical but thankfully he seems to have grown out of it. I hadn't even thought of it again until you mentioned it.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Luna likes to Patrol down stairs. Max is always in my bedroom Either on the floor or bed. I had a good out patient procedure done recently and has not left my side.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Grew up in a house where dogs lived outside, from 1960s until I left for college in 1981. That was pretty much the hard rule, though now, my Mom does have a little dog who lives in the house.

Married a lady who loves dogs, and our dogs have always been allowed on couches, and have slept in the bed with us.
Now, for the German Shepherds, all three have had the same pattern. They hop up on the bed when we first lie down. But even in a house that we keep pretty well chilled in the summer, and coolish in winter, they seem to get warm quickly, and hop down on the floor. Often within minutes. It is as if they like the pack to gather, then they find their preferred spot. Usually they sleep on the floor until morning. My wife and I see eye to eye on dogs and their house privileges. Probably part of why we've been married for 31 years now. And when we don't have *A* dog, we have two.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jul 7, 2020)

dogfaeries said:


> My current batch of dogs don't sleep with me (Sage used to), but they are normally allowed on the furniture. Lately though I just haven't been able to take Russell looming over me on the couch, so I've kicked everyone off. I do have a separate TV/craft room that Scarlet hangs out in with me (with the Siamese kitties), and she's allowed on the couch in there.


 Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jul 7, 2020)

Pistol beats me to the bed, then sprawls out on my side.

Our dogs have always slept on the bed with us, usually they just started out on the bed, then moved to the floor. 

Pistol sleeps on the couch, one side is actually his, my husband has the other side and, I have the love seat. 

We spoil our dogs.


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

Squidwardp said:


> Grew up in a house where dogs lived outside, from 1960s until I left for college in 1981. That was pretty much the hard rule, though now, my Mom does have a little dog who lives in the house.


I wonder if this is more of a generational thing in regards to how pets are viewed? It sounds like I'm in the same age range as you are. We didn't have dogs growing up, just an indoor cat. My mom did not allow the cat on any furniture except for one chair and us kids' beds. Of course no counters or anything. The cat box was in the garage and the cat had to hit the door knob if she needed to go and she was kept in the garage over night. My mom would never have tolerated a cat box in the house.

Looking back at friends that had dogs when I was a kid, seems like they had a lot of similar rules.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Our dogs stayed in the kennels at night. They rarely came in the house more than one at a time. We had one inside dog, an insane terrier that could (and would) climb out of the 6 foot dog runs.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

ChickiefromTN said:


> I wonder if this is more of a generational thing in regards to how pets are viewed? It sounds like I'm in the same age range as you are. We didn't have dogs growing up, just an indoor cat. My mom did not allow the cat on any furniture except for one chair and us kids' beds. Of course no counters or anything. The cat box was in the garage and the cat had to hit the door knob if she needed to go and she was kept in the garage over night. My mom would never have tolerated a cat box in the house.
> 
> Looking back at friends that had dogs when I was a kid, seems like they had a lot of similar rules.


My best friend across the street had a GSD who lived in an enclosure, which was about two thirds of his backyard. The rest was reserved for his mom's flower beds,and small patio.
Except in really awful weather, the dogs in my neighborhood mostly stayed outside, especially larger dogs. Toy dogs often were an exception. Frined with GSD had a toy poodle (his Mom's actually) who got to live in the house. Same rule held true for my grandparents as well, until they were well into their 70s, and adopted an Aussie who had been accustomed to house privileges. Then that rule got an exception made 

We did have cats, but did not have a litterbox in the house until I got into my later teens. The cats would come in the house, however.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

ChickiefromTN said:


> I wonder if this is more of a generational thing


It could be partly. But I think it more speaks to background/culture.
I lived on a farm for part of my childhood, and we had no indoor pets, really. But at various times we had a sick calf in the kitchen, a litter of puppies getting bottle fed, an ill chicken in my bedroom, etc. The animals were definitely not pets but we're vital to our lives and treated accordingly.
I left home very young and was adopted by a bunch of stray dogs. Again they weren't pets but were vital to my well being. 
My only rule about the furniture now is if I say move they better. Challenging me over it is a no go.
But I struggle to sleep without a dog or six curled around me. Business trips that lasted more then a day or two were hard for me because I couldn't sleep without the dogs.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Nitro starts the evening on the floor at the foot of our bed, through the night he usually wanders down to the kitchen for a drink, then hops onto the lounge for a spell, and is usually on the hallway tiles in the morning, even in winter. He knows he isn't allowed on the lounge during the day. Because he was never corrected for going on the lounge at night while we're asleep, he thinks it's permitted then. I remember one night Nitro standing next to the lounge, waiting for me to go to bed, so he could hop up on it. He's such a polite dog...


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

We allowed our first dog (100lb lab/gsd mix) in our room but not on the bed. When the second came (100 lb black lab), they would scrap at night or groom themselves so they were banished out of the room. My hubby hated that at 2am lol. They were allowed on couches though. When we got Hunter he wasn’t allowed in our room at night and no furniture! He was totally fine with it. He otherwise got the run of the house and totally enjoyed sleeping on my nice hand knotted carpets.....


----------



## OldGreg (May 18, 2020)

Not allowed on any furniture per husband's request lol. I would allow it but we also worry about if her paws aren't perfectly clean. Cannoli is also violently affectionate and if we are on her level that comes out haha 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------

